

Spinach and Cheese for Yia Yia - scottmcdot
https://abbey.silvrback.com/

======
scottmcdot
My girlfriend is a great writer (her literature teacher said she was his best
student of his entire career as a teacher) but she doesn't yet have the
confidence to post anything. I think if she gets a good response from HN - I
often talk to her about how I highly regard the HN audience - it might just
encourage her to write more.

